# One For The Falcon



## HiDesertHal (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey Falcon,

I've heard that the B-17 is a better-flying bomber than the B-24.

Have you ever flown a Liberator?

Hal


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 26, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey Falcon,
> 
> I've heard that the B-17 is a better-flying bomber than the B-24.
> 
> ...


While you're waiting for Falcon I thought I'd mention that my Dad was building B-24's at Convair in San Diego during the war.  Ironic perhaps that I retired from Convair after 30 years service after my Dad had passed.  He was a assembly worker (hourly) and I left as a Project Administrator.  Dad would have been proud.  The plants where all those B-24's came from (along with scores of subsequent airships) have all been torn out now.  Sad.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 26, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey Falcon,
> 
> I've heard that the B-17 is a better-flying bomber than the B-24.
> 
> ...



 No Hal,  I've never flown either one.   Only the  Martin  B-26  Marauder  &  The Douglas  A-26  "Invader.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 26, 2017)

I misunderstood, Falcon...I thought you flew the B-17 Flying Fortress.

Before Boeing bought Douglas Aircraft in 1996, I worked at the same facility in Long Beach, California since 1962.

Boeing now deposits my Pension Checks...223 so far!

Hal


----------



## oldman (Nov 27, 2017)

I flew as a pilot for almost 34 years. I was strictly a Boeing pilot. The only attachment that I had with Airbus was flying on them. I can't even remember being in an Airbus cockpit. It's unbelievable the number of arguments that I have heard over the years between Boeing and Airbus pilots as to which aircraft was the better of the two. Like I said, I never flew an Airbus, so I can't begin to compare the two. I think it would have taken me awhile to get use to a joystick or side-stick over using a yoke. Probably, if it were broken down comparatively, neither one was better than the other.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 20, 2018)

My, my, the testosterone is heavy in here.


----------

